# Aqua Cube



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I like the look of it, if the the price is right and the light is powerful enough to grow anything I will get one.


----------



## fishfry (May 9, 2004)

how does one in the US go about obtaining an aquacube?


----------



## pineapple (Jan 22, 2004)

This item is not available in the USA unless by special order. You can imagine the charges when exchange rate is added (the USD is extremely cheap compared to European currencies, meaning it will be more expensive than you think) and add the shipping and insurance.

Aquarium data:
Dimensions of aquarium: 20 x 20 x 20 cm
Weight of aquarium without water: 2 kg
The aquarium can hold 8 litres of water without a plant centrepiece.

Here is one source in the UK:
http://www.paraquatics.co.uk/paraquatics online.html?target=dept_123.html&lang=en-gb

You would do better to get a cube from www.aquariumobsessed.com made exactly as you desire of starfire glass.

Andrew Cribb


----------

